# Which to use when buying up North - Credit Card or Cash (£ / €)



## selfbuild (11 Aug 2009)

Hi all,
I am travelling to Nothern Ireland next week to visit relatives and thought I might use the opportunity to do some shopping.
I was wondering which would be best to use - my Credit card or Cash.  If cash, would I bebetter off bringing Sterling or Euros?
thanks
SB


----------



## j26 (11 Aug 2009)

I'd use the credit card.  The exchange rate seems to be better generally.

Some shops will give you the opportunity to pay in euros on your credit card - pay in Sterling the exchange rate the offer is poorer.


----------



## laragh (11 Aug 2009)

I always used to think that using the credit card was the best way to pay for the reason j26 gave - usually better exchange rate. Also I didn't need to be paying banks commission to change euro to STG.

However after a recent trip to London I noticed that on my CC bill I was being charged a conversion fee of 1.75% (this may vary between card providers) on any sterling transactions. In some shops over there I was given the choice of using my CC to pay in STG or €. I did opt to pay in € and STG for two separate tranactions in the same shop on the same day. When I checked the statement it turned out that even though the shop's exchange rate on STG to € was poorer than the credit card, by the time you factored in the 1.75% conversion fee you were better off opting to pay in euro using the card.


----------



## Sherman (11 Aug 2009)

laragh said:


> However after a recent trip to London I noticed that on my CC bill I was being charged a conversion fee of 1.75% (this may vary between card providers) on any sterling transactions.


 
MBNA charge a [broken link removed] conversion fee.


----------

